# Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson - Vom Ring in den Schauspielolymp



## AngelinaK (6. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson - Vom Ring in den Schauspielolymp* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson - Vom Ring in den Schauspielolymp*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Juli 2018)

Ist halt auch ein sehr symphatischer Kerl. Nimmt sich selber nicht so ernst und hat auch Spaß an dem was er macht. Und Wrestling ist ja auch mehr Schauspielerei, als alles andere. Das kommt dann im Filmbusiness wohl zum Vorteil.

Sicher nicht alles große Schauspielkunst, aber meist doch recht unterhaltsam. Das was er macht, macht er gut und mehr kann man auch nicht erwarten. Doom der Film ist zwar mies wie sonst was, aber ich finde den Film trotzdem trashig genug, um wieder gut zu sein für mich.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2018)

Und wo ist " Die Jagd zum magischen Berg"?


Beste Szene, im Taxi als die beiden Trooper einsteigen "Waffen verboten" hahahaha.


----------



## Orzhov (7. Juli 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ist halt auch ein sehr symphatischer Kerl. Nimmt sich selber nicht so ernst und hat auch Spaß an dem was er macht. Und Wrestling ist ja auch mehr Schauspielerei, als alles andere. Das kommt dann im Filmbusiness wohl zum Vorteil.
> 
> Sicher nicht alles große Schauspielkunst, aber meist doch recht unterhaltsam. Das was er macht, macht er gut und mehr kann man auch nicht erwarten. Doom der Film ist zwar mies wie sonst was, aber ich finde den Film trotzdem trashig genug, um wieder gut zu sein für mich.



Gut genug um damit Geld zu verdienen. Mich wundert es eher das es noch Schauspieler gibt deren Diät nicht aus einer Kombination aus Speedballs und Vorhäuten besteht.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2018)

Ich finde eine Szene in _Southland Tales_ gut gespielt, wo er mit den Händen so seltsam rumzittert:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV4P-F4OUvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Da muß man a) erstmal drauf kommen, aber b) das dann auch überzeugend darstellen können.


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde eine Szene in _Southland Tales_ gut gespielt, wo er mit den Händen so seltsam rumzittert:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV4P-F4OUvM
> 
> Da muß man a) erstmal drauf kommen, aber b) das dann auch überzeugend darstellen können.



Das ist eh ein cooler Film, super schräg und immer unterhaltsam.
Einer seiner besten Auftritte hatte Dwayne IMHO ausserdem in "Be Cool", auch wenn die Rolle für ihn nicht sonderlich schwierig zu spielen gewesen sein dürfte. Mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen, dass man ihn ein bisschen zu oft gesehen hat, in den letzten Jahren hat es schon fast Samuel L. Jackson - Ausmasse angenommen.


----------



## solidus246 (7. Juli 2018)

Wer auf Kino mit Anspruch steht, der meidet diesen "Schauspieler".


----------



## HanFred (7. Juli 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Wer auf Kino mit Anspruch steht, der meidet diesen "Schauspieler".



So weit würde ich nicht gehen, allerdings halte ich auch viele Filme mit Dwayne für ziemlichen Schrott. Einige Perlen sind dennoch dabei, besonders gefiel mir der eben erwähnte "Southland Tales", selbst wenn sich die Geister daran extrem stark scheiden mögen. Das ist bei den meisten Kunstfilmen allerdings genauso. Z.B. gefallen mir Refn-Filme sehr, den meisten meiner Freunde nicht. Tarkowski würde ich hingegen gerne mögen, ich tu es aber leider nur stellenweise und kann das leider nicht ändern.
Was ich immer ein bisschen schwierig finde, sind Ansprüche mit Absolutheitscharakter. Geschmäcker sind nun einmal verschieden und Ansprüche ohnehin individuell.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2018)

Ist halt ein ungeheurer Sympathie-Bolzen. Und ein würdiger Erbe der Stallone/Schwarzenegger/Willis-Ära. Soviele neue Action-Heroen vom Kaliber wie seinesgleichen (und dazu noch mit viel Sinn für Humor) gibt es zur Zeit ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein ungeheurer Sympathie-Bolzen. Und ein würdiger Erbe der Stallone/Schwarzenegger/Willis-Ära. Soviele neue Action-Heroen vom Kaliber wie seinesgleichen (und dazu noch mit viel Sinn für Humor) gibt es zur Zeit ohnehin nicht.


Definitiv !
Man sollte noch Jason Statham in die Liste aufnehmen, den sieht man gefühlt in jeden 2. Actionstreifen.

Ich mag Dwayne auch sehr als Darsteller, er bringt ernste aber auch komische oder trottelige Rollen sehr gut glaubhaft rüber, egal wie gut die Story der Streifen auch sein mag.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Wer auf Kino mit Anspruch steht, der meidet diesen "Schauspieler".



Kino mit Anspruch, aha das gibt es also auch noch!


----------



## BOMBER2 (7. Juli 2018)

"Schauspielolymp"... der Typ hat noch ned in einem einzigen Film mitgespielt der auch nur im Ansatz gut war. Wenn ich schon sehe das er in nem Film mitspielt weiß ich das es wieder irgendeine dämliche "low iq b-movie Peinlichkiet" ist die man sich sparen kann.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Wer auf Kino mit Anspruch steht, der meidet diesen "Schauspieler".


_Southland Tales _IST  "Kino mit Anspruch"


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2018)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> "Schauspielolymp"... der Typ hat noch ned in einem einzigen Film mitgespielt der auch nur im Ansatz gut war. Wenn ich schon sehe das er in nem Film mitspielt weiß ich das es wieder irgendeine dämliche "low iq b-movie Peinlichkiet" ist die man sich sparen kann.



Wie immer Ansichts Sache. In einen Star Wars oder James Bond  Film gehe ich auch nicht rein weil ich dort erwarte das der Film alle Oskars in Punkto Schauspielerischer Leistung (Gerd Fröbe in Goldfinger mal abgesehen ) bekommt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2018)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> "Schauspielolymp"... der Typ hat noch ned in einem einzigen Film mitgespielt der auch nur im Ansatz gut war. Wenn ich schon sehe das er in nem Film mitspielt weiß ich das es wieder irgendeine dämliche "low iq b-movie Peinlichkiet" ist die man sich sparen kann.


Ein Glück das Dein "Geschmack" allgemeingültig und bindend für alle ist.

Oh moment ...


----------

